# How do you keep Neo’s alive in Burnaby water? No matter what I do, I fail?



## Orange (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi guys. Need some help and advice.

I got these neo shrimp which I absolutely _love_ at the beginning of March. They’ve been doing quite well, they all came berried, and I added Salty Shrimp (GH+ / KH+ to almost match the water they came in which was TDS of 296 mine, while my TDS with Salty was 276-280) their GH: 11, mine was 9 or 10.)

I also added crushed egg shells into the water. The babies seem to be doing quite well, sucks that I got no males though.

Now these past 2 weeks, I’ve lost 2 out of 8 shrimp, I’m down to 6....

Last night all my shrimp were fine, I fed 2 Hikari Crab Cuisine pellets and a tiny piece of food for my cory’s. Then last night I did a top off because there was quite a bit of evaporation about 10-15%. Just filled the bucket with temp matched water, added some Prime & and an air stone then I took tubing and I tied it so it slowly (very slowly) dripped in the tank over the course of 6+ hours.

Turned the light on, all was well, came back and my shrimp was dead, there was a white line (that wasn’t there before) so I assume it attempted to molt, but failed?

I have seen baby molts, and another adult molt skin on the sand bed, so they are melting but, I have lost 2 now to the same issue, but I don’t know why!

My parameters:


Tank TDS: 287? Still dripping the tap water
Tap water TDS: 15-33
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 5
GH: 9 to 11
KH: 4
PH: 8?
Food: Crab Cuisine Hikari
Temp: 77? - 78? Digital says: 81


----------

